
Tesla Model 3 actually has 334 miles of range according to EPA data - fmihaila
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-epa-rating-334-miles-long-range/
======
MarkCole
Like some other people mentioned I suspect that Tesla is going the "Under
Promise, Over Deliver" route. It's likely that in some cases the Model 3 will
have a lower range. Whether thats due to the environment/usage/manufacturing
inconsistencies remains to be seen. I'd rather my customers be pleasantly
surprised that my car can go further than promised than angry because it can't
go anywhere near where it was promised.

------
kardos
Somewhat relevant question: how do you handle a Tesla if you run it out of
charge? Eg, in comparison to a gas burner which can be be partly refilled with
a jerry can. Are there portable battery packs with enough capacity to partly
recharge the car? Or do you just have to get it towed?

~~~
tlb
It hasn't happened to me in 4 years of owning one, because it knows how much
range is left and how far to the nearest charger, so you have to willfully
ignore its warnings in order to run out. A couple times after a long trip I
chose to turn off the air conditioner and drive a little slower to make it
home instead of stopping.

(My personality is such that when I owned a gasoline car I ended up doing the
jerry can walk-of-shame every year or so.)

If you do run out, getting it towed to the nearest charge station is the
cleanest solution.

------
Shivetya
Interesting news that they have an 80kwh battery in there, I thought it was
suspected to be 70 or 75? I find it much more interesting to see how the EPA
is calculating range ratings. So we are not going to have to wait for early
adopters who have one to see how well it performs in everyday usage.

good for Tesla aiming low on the number, fully understand why. will still gain
some good will as quite a few people really don't understand how much range
you can lose when it gets cold and how severe it gets when it gets really
cold.

I wonder how many years I will need to wait for a new convertible, something
built on the same chassis as the III would be ideal

~~~
craftyguy
Why would you lose range when it gets cold? I thought that temperature would
have the opposite effect on battery performance, where higher temperatures
decrease efficiency.

~~~
mlonkibjuyhv
A cold battery has less available charge, and a hot battery has less available
cycles.

~~~
brianwawok
I believe the battery can warm itself up which changes the math a bit.

